

Bank of England Quarterly Bulletin: Digital Currencies - pja
http://www.bankofengland.co.uk/publications/Pages/quarterlybulletin/2014/qb14q3prereleasedigitalcurrenciesbitcoin.aspx

======
pja
PDFs:

"Innovations in payment technologies and the emergence of digital currencies":
[http://www.bankofengland.co.uk/publications/Documents/quarte...](http://www.bankofengland.co.uk/publications/Documents/quarterlybulletin/2014/qb14q3digitalcurrenciesbitcoin1.pdf)

"The economics of digital currencies":
[http://www.bankofengland.co.uk/publications/Documents/quarte...](http://www.bankofengland.co.uk/publications/Documents/quarterlybulletin/2014/qb14q3digitalcurrenciesbitcoin2.pdf)

Plus much commentary at FTAlphaville:
[http://ftalphaville.ft.com/](http://ftalphaville.ft.com/)

